# You're going DOWN MotelSixx!!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So MotelSixx and I are competing in a local Halloween decorating contest! There are 8 entries I think so it's going to be tough, but he and I have a good shot. If he wins, I'll be standing in his yard during the newscast doing something bizarre:smoking:
Should be fun. Vote for us!

http://yourerie.com/content/halloween_house


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Who is who?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

nixie said:


> Who is who?


I'm Waidley, he's the one with a gazillion tombstones in the pic!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks like some tough competition


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Not to sound stupid...how do I vote for you?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

meltdown211 said:


> Not to sound stupid...how do I vote for you?


I think there is a glich in the voting process. They were supposed to start the voting today and I heard in an email that it would be later today. As of now, there is no way to vote yet, so I'm hoping they put up a link or something soon. You have to remember, this is Erie, PA.. kind of like Mayberry!:jol:


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

ah ****, an online voting system? May whoever has the most online friends WIN!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ya know Jdub, i think ur right...that might actually qualify as a GAZILLION tombstones


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

meltdown211 said:


> Not to sound stupid...how do I vote for you?


Okay, I see you have to register on the site in order to vote. Unless you have a burning desire to belong to yet another website, and learn all about the happenings in Erie, Pa., then don't worry about it.



DarkShadows said:


> ah ****, an online voting system? May whoever has the most online friends WIN!


Guess I'm screwed!



turtle2778 said:


> Ya know Jdub, i think ur right...that might actually qualify as a GAZILLION tombstones


At least! It looks like a real cemetery

Okay Dave, I registered and voted....for YOU! If you win, I'm coming over for the news cast. I won't tell you what I have planned! Bwahahahaha!!!:smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is Alloway the gazillionaire? - That looks like a tombstone FARM!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm at a disadvantage here as I took most of my stuff back in that's shown in the picture. Still don't have the cajones to leave it all out and hope it doesn't walk off. Dave has been set up since August and leaves it all out, as does everyone else in the pics. Outside of my fence and columns, there are only 4 tombstones and the witch. The rest goes out on Halloween day. Oh well, if anything it will generate some buzz for our houses on Halloween.
Daves' tombstones are like rabbits! They just multiply rapidly!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> Okay Dave, I registered and voted....for YOU! If you win, I'm coming over for the news cast. I won't tell you what I have planned! Bwahahahaha!!!


Didn't know about this one. Erie gets all the best contests.

I'm not going to choose between you or Dave but I will come over to the winner's house and pull some drunk shenanigan's on their lawn during the newscast.:zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope the drunken shenanigan video gets added to the next HauntForum DVD


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> I'm not going to choose between you or Dave but I will come over to the winner's house and pull some drunk shenanigan's on their lawn during the newscast.


Vote for Dave and up his chance of winning. I'll meet you there the night of the newscast. We'll give new meaning to the word "groundbreaker"!



RoxyBlue said:


> I hope the drunken shenanigan video gets added to the next HauntForum DVD


Then I'll buy one!


----------

